# Nabba First Timers Next Year



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Hope this is the right place to post this

I have been training over 10year i am currently 30 and i am going for nabba first timers next year

re me

I am 6foot tall

weigh around 16stone 5

bf an issue but falling thanks to a new diet my gym guy has me on

Am i okay here to post what i lift each session/diet etc


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yep, that is what this section is meant for.

For example:

- pics

- what show you doing

- current diet

- show prep diet

- training

etc etc


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool

i will get some more posts done on here next week

got my lad up from down south at minute for school hols so training on hold


----------



## klx_boy (Jun 8, 2009)

As Willsey said...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

its good to have pics up otherwise its like listening to a snooker match on the radio lol.

all the best


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

MarcusWright said:


> Hope this is the right place to post this
> 
> I have been training over 10year i am currently 30 and i am going for nabba first timers next year
> 
> ...


Get some details up mate, plenty of us on here from Scotland 

Will you be going to the shows this year to spectate?


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

i will do next week

fotos am getting done in couple weeks off me mate

i am working away quite abit at minute, so am gunna go and see a shows in few weeks.

me mate is competiting in nabba north east first timers


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Right guys this is my current diet

as i said earlier i am 6foot tall, i weigh 16 stone and half stone, was bodyfat is abit high

so i am currently doing a lean bulking diet which is below. I stick to it 6days a week then have one cheat day.

Meal one 9-10am

50g porridge/skimmed milk one piece of fruit usually apple or banana /whey isolate shake with skimmed milk

or a tub of quark and mixed fruit with touch of honey/whey isolate shake with skimmed milk.

Meal 2 (preworkout) 12.00

Protein shake phd whey isolate 2 scoops

and banana

flaxseed oil capsule x2/one zinc vitamin tab

Half table spoon peanut butter

Meal 3 3pm

Chicken breast x2 with Rice or Jacket Potato

Meal 4 5-6pm

Protein shake whey isolate

x2 whole pitta breads stuff with tuna x2 tins with peri peri sauce for flavour /Banana

Meal 5 usually 730-830pm

either a chicken breast/steak with touch of salad (no rice/or very small jacket potato)

Final meal before bed

calcium caseinate shake with water


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Good luck mate, i'll be following with Interest. Are you going to do the 3 shows?? as all 3 run one after another.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

gunna do the nabba first timers and see how i get on in that then go from there.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

trained this morning for the first time in 10days due to me boy been up for the easter hols

I did shoulders in early hours of dis morning

*Shoulders*

Seated Dumbell Press

15k 8reps

25k 8reps

27.5k 8reps

30k 6reps

Upright rowing

30k 8reps

50k 8reps

55k 6reps

55k 7reps

Press Behind Neck

20k 8reps

30k 8reps

40k 8reps

50k 4 reps

Front Raisers

15k 8reps

17.5 8reps

17.5 8reps

20k 6reps

Side Raisers

10k 8reps

12.5 8reps

15k 8reps

15k 8reps

followed workout by 20mins cardio


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

chest and calf got done today

Felt weak as **** been honest today, i am might just be me getting into swing of it again

Chest

Incline Press

60k 8reps

80k 8reps

90k 7reps

100k 8reps

DB Bench Press

25k 8reps

37.5 8reps

40k 8reps

42.5 6reps

35 6reps

Hammer Press

40k 8reps

60k 8reps

80k 8reps

90k 8reps

Flyers

20k 8reps

20k 8reps

17.5 8reps

Seated Calf Raisers

20k 25reps

20k 25reps

30k 25reps

Standing Calf Raisers

50k 8reps

90k 8reps

100k 8reps

110k 8reps

todays workout

everything seems to be ticking over fine

i am unsure whether i am on the right amount of a/s though re the bulking cycle i am on

running 750mg test cyp

500mg deca

and anavar daily 50mg just on week two at the minute


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

MarcusWright said:


> Right guys this is my current diet
> 
> as i said earlier i am 6foot tall, i weigh 16 stone and half stone, was bodyfat is abit high
> 
> ...


Diet is on the right track but imo could do with some adjustments. Up to you if you take it or leave it etc.

Meal 1: 100g oats/porridge with milk/water, fruit, 70g whey with water, 5g glutamine, multi vits

Meal 2: Pre WO: 50g whey, 50g oats

Meal 3: Post WO: 75g whey, 50g malto/dextrose, 10g glutamine, 10g creatine

Meal 4: 250g chicken/turkey, 80g rice, veg/salad, tbsp extra olive oil

Meal 5: 250g meat, large jacket, veg/salad, tbsp extra olive oil, multi vit

Meal 6: 80g casein, 30g nuts

Minimum 4 litres of water per day

Rice, meat and spuds are uncooked weights

Hope this helps.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

MarcusWright said:


> i am unsure whether i am on the right amount of a/s though re the bulking cycle i am on
> 
> running 750mg test cyp
> 
> ...


Little high on the deca imo.

Normally rund 50% of the test.

Maybe drop to 350mg or 400mg bottle size etc depending.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Diet i will make some changes to it bearing in mind i am on a lean bulking diet

well leave the carbs outta meal 5

been advised to do that by my prep guy whose an ibff pro to get my waist line down gradually. Been on this few weeks and seems to be working

re the deca i will tweak it abit deca i use is 250mg a ml,be easy enuf to run half a ml less


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi hope u people don't mind but I too am planning to go for the nabba first timers in Wales nxt year and could do with some help and advice. Is it ok to post here too?

Regards

G


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Gareth.mabbitt. said:


> Hi hope u people don't mind but I too am planning to go for the nabba first timers in Wales nxt year and could do with some help and advice. *Is it ok to post here too?*
> 
> Regards
> 
> G


No Mate. This is Marcus Wrights thread, i suggest that you create your own thread in the Competitive Section.

And good luck competing.


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

thankyou, gd luck to u marcus


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

start ya own there matey

i will take a look in on it


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

weird question here?

spoke to friend of a friend who is a body builder and he said after each set i should post and squesse the muscle i am working to drive more blood into it too stimulate growth is this right???

so if i did as an example bicep curls after each set do a double bicep pose and hold it for ten seconds.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

MarcusWright said:


> weird question here?
> 
> spoke to friend of a friend who is a body builder and he said after each set i should post and squesse the muscle i am working to drive more blood into it too stimulate growth is this right???
> 
> so if i did as an example bicep curls after each set do a double bicep pose and hold it for ten seconds.


Yes it does help but only minor changes.

In the off season I might do a couple of say chest poses throughout the whole workout just to monitor progress.

However it is more important in your show prep. I practise all my poses for 5 min every day to help me familiarise myself with them and it also helps bring out definition etc for your show.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

cool thanks willsey

Todays workout was as follows i am happy at how everything is progressing, have been knackered in the gym this week. Think thats down to me taking two weeks off maybe. My training said my back is looking bigger and abs are starting to slowly cut in. So happy at that

Back

Seated Machine rows

60k 8reps

80k 8reps

120k 8reps

140k 8reps

160k 8reps

180k 6reps

Narrow Grip Machine Bent Over Rows

40k 8reps

60k 8reps

80k 8reps

90k 6reps

Widegrip Lat Pulldown

60k 8reps

80k 8reps

100k 8reps

110k 8reps

Biceps

Barbell Curls

30k 8reps

40k 8reps

40k 8reps

50k 4reps

Seated Curl

20k 8reps

22.5 8reps

22.5 8reps

25k 8reps

Complete workout with 20mins on treadmill

legs session first thing in morning,


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Just trained legs this morning had to get home quick to let the missus get to work, and have builders at mine.

Leg Press

120k 8reps

160k 4reps

220k 8reps

260k 8reps

300k 8reps

310k 8reps

Front Squat

30k 8reps

40k 8reps

60k 8reps

70k 8reps

80k 7reps

Leg Curl

10k 8reps

12.5 8reps

15k 8reps

17.5 8reps

Leg Extensions

50k 8reps

70k 8reps

75k 8reps

80k 8reps

no cardio as had to dash to get home


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Cant wait till next week getting abit help from someone re my prep for nabba 2011 first timers.

Have had a few issues with the bloke who was prepping me, and been honest have lost all respect for the bloke. Plus he aint permeantly based in my gym which dont help, he has another gym and is mainly there

Had a meeting with guy who owns my gym, he was fine tweaked me diet/routine etc. But then the next day i got offered a/s by a different bloke in the gym. Felt like only reason guy saw me was to sus me out to offer me gear.

Was offered SMTG stuff he is quite common in my neck off woods but highly faked from experience. Fact deca i was offered was like water coloured i turn it down. Ever since then guy doing my prep has been a funny with me and other staff in gym been abit funny.

Anyone else ever experienced this???

I need someone reliable i have ten years training experience but hold me hands up aint got a clue re diet/prepping for a comp etc


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Todays workout was as follows

Shoulders

Seated Dumbell Press

25k 8reps

30k 8reps

35k 6reps

35k 5reps

27.5 7reps

Upright Rowing

20k 8reps

30k 8reps

40k 8reps

50k 8reps

55k 6reps

Side Raisers

7.5 three sets 8reps each

Front Raisers

10k 8reps

12.5k 8reps

17.5k 5reps

20k 4reps

Cant wait till next week


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey m8 how's ur diet going? How often do u weigh?


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

its going okay

getting prepped by someone now

so just waiting on him getting back to me too sort diet routine

last weigh in i am 16-10


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> its going okay
> 
> getting prepped by someone now
> 
> ...


That's gd when nxt year is ur show?

Think I'll av to find someone like that too, it'll help no end.


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

mine aint till may 2011 but got alot work too do

am big but not very ripped and need to drop few inches off waist line


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

todays workout

chest and calfs, workout was hard as i have been on nights the last 4 nights and finished work at 7am then headed straight for the gym. I felt absolutely wrecked

Dumbell Bench Press

20k 8reps

40k 8reps

42.5k 8reps

45k 8reps

50k 5reps

Incline Bench Press Barbell

60k 8reps

80k 8reps

100k 4reps

90k 8reps

Flyers

17.5 k 8reps

20k 8reps

22.5 8reps

25k 8reps

Hammer Press

40k 8reps

60k 8reps

70k 8reps

80k 5 reps

Seated Calf Raisers

x3 sets with 30k 25reps per set

Standing Barbell Calf Raisers

50k 8reps

90k 8reps

110k 8reps

130k 8reps two sets

no cardio due to wrecking me calfs


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

Get some pics up matey


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

http://img411.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dscf1262.jpg

there from about 5 weeks ago,am bigger and leaner now. Been on a tighter diet than what i was

getting some new ones done in a week or so


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> mine aint till may 2011 but got alot work too do
> 
> am big but not very ripped and need to drop few inches off waist line


Mines the same may nxt year,

Got to drop a few inches too but with some hard work well get there


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

we both will mate

i now have the correct help support am eager to improve loads.

Loads of determination and we will get there.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Defo get some weight off you now before show prep comes around as it will make dieting a lot easier for you.

I wish I did that!


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

well am om a lean bulking diet kinda at the minute but that gunna be getting tweaked soon

but thats the plan i wanna drop me b/f gradually but keep my bulk


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

my missus wants to start doing a weekly spinning class and wants me to go with her

good idea/bad idea??? what ya thought people

They cant be that hard can they?????????


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

MarcusWright said:


> my missus wants to start doing a weekly spinning class and wants me to go with her
> 
> good idea/bad idea??? what ya thought people
> 
> They cant be that hard can they?????????


Yes do it!

And are they hard......

Yes. Stupidly. If you have a good instructor. My mate instructs this and I wont dare try it with him

However the fat will fall off well!


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

cool i am booking one in for sunday i think

i do cardio twice a week anyway she enjoys it might become a weekly thing


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

****ed off i cant bastard sleep tonight

had an x ****ing with me head all day gerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

where do you train man?

in sunderland?

and also, where is the north east show and when etc etc


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

used to train in sunderland at mayfair back in day train at a gym in shields now mate


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

*today was leg day my favourite lol*

Leg Press (nice and slow and deep) no sexual innuendo comments please

120k 8reps

240k 8reps

260k 4reps

305k 8reps

310k 8reps

Front Squat

50k 8reps

70k 8reps

90k 8reps

105k 4reps

Leg Extensions

40k 8reps

60k 8reps

90k 3sets 8reps each

didnt do leg curls as doing a spinning class with missus on sunday and didnt wanna over hammer the legs. Plus after that lil lot the gym was packed and i was wrecked wanted to get outta there


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

trained this afternoon but really struggled, didnt sleep lastnight very well and was up for a driving lesson. Did my legs yesterday and they kept going into cramp/spasm last night,couldnt get comfortable

plus abit woman trouble didnt feel mentally right in the gym

Did

Seated Dumbell Press

15k 8reps

20k 8reps

25k 8reps

27.5 8reps

30k 6reps

Upright Rowing

10k 8reps

30k 8reps

50k 8reps

60k 8reps

65k 4reps

Press Behind The Neck

10k 8reps

20k 8reps

30k 8reps

40k 8reps

45k 8reps

Side Raisers

5k 8reps

7.5  8reps

10k 8reps

12.5 8reps

Front DB Raisers

17.5 k sets 8reps


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

training chest day after delts.....thts never going to be preductive....delts sorenes will restrict ur weights ur pushing and limit chest developement


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Sometimes i do but it aint very common

i tend to occasionally due to work commitments, i usually never have any problems with soreness though. Sauna after me gym sesh and a massage off the missus usually keeps me sorted

What training split would you recommend bearing in mind i work nights and work four on four off, is my fault i suppose for trying to cram all my workouts into me four days off

but after a ten hour night shift i cant always face the gym on a morning


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

new training split is now in place

and diet

now doing 2on 1 off

chest/biceps day 1

legs day2

rest

day3

back/rear delts/traps

day 4

shoulders/triceps

Trained chest/biceps on tuesday and legs today workouts are below

new routine seems good, just weird doing higher reps after been stuck doing 8's for last few weeks. And the workout i did today was a killer

4/5/2010 and 5/5/2010

Incline flyers

12/12reps

17.5/12reps

20/12reps

Incline Smiths Press

30k 12reps

50k 12reps

70k 12reps

75k 7repsreps

40k 14reps

Db bench press

27.5-12reps

30k 10reps

30k 8reps

20k 12reps

Cable cross overs

Block 2/3/4

Each a set 12reps

Incline db curl

15k 3sets 12reps

17.5 12reps

Barbell Curls

30k 4sets 12reps

Legs

Leg Extensions

40K 12REPS

50K 12REPS X2 SETS

60K 12REPS

70K 12REPS

Leg Press

6 sets 120k 10second rest in between each set

Leg Extensions

50k 12reps 3sets

Leg Curl

5k- 12reps

10k 12reps

12.5 9reps

10k 12reps

Seated Calf Raisers

20k	20reps

30k	20reps

40k 20reps

50k 20reps


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

trained this morning

fotos are getting done when i go see me buddy at weekend

i am feeling good,routine and new diet are do able


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

What's ur new diet?


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

why like you struggling with yours???

mines a lean bulking diet

no offence mate i paid to get it rather not post it on here


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

No m8 not at all, drop 10lbs in 2 weeks looking lots better for it. Just gd sometimes to c how other people r doin it.

That's ok m8 best of luck with it


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

same here been on it around a week and dropped 4lbs

mate i would pm you it but you dont have pm facility set up


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

me taken on sunday

http://img97.imageshack.us/g/dscf1544yu.jpg/

have dropped around 7-10pounds since last lot of photos were done

ie these

http://img411.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dscf1262.jpg


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Marcus

If you're natural, you'd be better off at a natural comp, because even first timers will be fairly big. If you're going down the "assisted" route, then you need to get into better condition to "prime" the course. See: http://www.esnpro.co.uk/priming-before-a-cycle-explained-t1193.html

Also, you chest exercises make no sense in the order you have them.

For chest, isolation first followed by Smith Inclines is just a nonsense. Start with your heaviest, hardest free weight exercises before doing any isolation.

For chest I do:

Flat db press, incline db press, heavy flys, heavy Hammerstrength plate loaded press, then FST cable cross overs.

Sorry to sound a bit negative, but you need to rethink your routine


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

i no

routine has now been changed simon


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

MarcusWright said:


> i no
> 
> routine has now been changed simon


 Cool, you'll see the benefits of free weights first


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

I am doing now a routine that dorian yates did


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

i am doing the nabba first timers show in hartlepool in 2011

re who i am up against me mate is defo competiting in it. I am going down next weekend to watch this years show so i get a greater understanding of whats involved etc

i aint 100percent sure on what the standard for a first timers show is gunna be like,find out next week.

cheers for popping in mate


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

cud be same guy i mentioned me mate from morpeth is competing he the rick meister lol


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

u train over in ashington?


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

T-Rain said:


> Ah thats a good idea, there is a lad from my gym rick competing there next year looks in good nick i think he'll do well :thumbup1:
> 
> You could check the nabba website for previous years


Good idea and print off some photos to motivate you


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

what show bro? i might make my 1st appearence next year 

might not do the west though judging seemed a bit unfair this year ;-/


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

nabba first timers show in hartlepool next year mate

printing running re fotos as we speak

i am inspired already have a bet with me mate one who places lowest has to take the other one for a curry and few jars.

I am happy at how things are progressing, since i got underway properly earlier in year i am leaner,i am gaining well etc

Have a new prep guy

Cant wait


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

When is it dude?

I hope you make it! Never know, might see you there on stage?!


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

may 2011 sulik

get ya self there my friend


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> may 2011 sulik
> 
> get ya self there my friend


I reckon with some hard work and dedication, May 2011 is possible!!!

Let's make a pact!


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

i am doing the hartlepool one though mate

but yeah if you want it go for it!

pm me your email address if you want and can have a chat on msn or whatever


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> i am doing the hartlepool one though mate
> 
> but yeah if you want it go for it!
> 
> pm me your email address if you want and can have a chat on msn or whatever


Just click on my MSN icon on any of my posts and it'll display my MSN addy, mate.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

jjb1 said:


> what show bro? i might make my 1st appearence next year
> 
> might not do the west though judging seemed a bit unfair this year ;-/


Bare in mind with nabba you have to do your local area show. The areas are listed on the nabba website.

I watched them pull of stage someone from the south east nabba as he lived more in the midlands area!


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Hartlepool is the local area show for me

is another northern one which is the one rack has just dun i think in batley

New cycle has been started didnt do any weights today, did a spinning classthis morning with me other half. Was fooked when came outta it. Didnt sleep last night dunno what was the matter with me


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

What is your new cycle mate?


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

new cycle

a masterone/cyp/tren enanthate blend 3ml per week for 12weeks

dbol kick start 40mg daily week 1-4

proviron 50mg daily

adex every day 0.5 mg


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

T-Rain said:


> Big rick? He's massive really good shape and lines? Could be the same bloke I rekon he's got a good chances of winning it like.


could be same fella mate


----------



## tuna_man (Nov 24, 2009)

Watching with interest mate...

Hope you get into fantastic shape, make the most of that tasty cycle!


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

cheers fella is going well, new routine hurts like fook


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

MarcusWright said:


> new cycle
> 
> a masterone/cyp/tren enanthate blend 3ml per week for 12weeks
> 
> ...


 Sounds like fun!


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

standard at nabba north east /first timers today was awesome

was a couple of ex uk strongmen doing there stuff

stevie brook and alan turner were in awesome nick

was loads of techy issues at the show that surprised me like

ie peoples music not coming on

and fire alarms going on when people were doing posing routines


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> standard at nabba north east /first timers today was awesome
> 
> was a couple of ex uk strongmen doing there stuff
> 
> ...


how's ur training and dieting goin fella?


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Everything awesome since i changed prep guy am bigger leaner

gunna get some fotos up soon

hows everything with you???

after yesterday i recommend you get yourself to a b.b. show and give it a look was an eye opener yesterday


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> Everything awesome since i changed prep guy am bigger leaner
> 
> gunna get some fotos up soon
> 
> ...


Already been m8, been to the nabba Wales on may 1st. Was a gd show. Glad things r now goin gd


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

http://img101.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img101/5039/013yiw.jpg&via=mupload

Aint a very good one but snapped dis off me iphone other day

me missus gunna take a full set later in week

Really happy at how stuff is progressing so far


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

this week has been a nightmare

training has suffered i had flu

and my lad is up from down south which is awesome,but am like all achey and have done fook all with him

plus am back to work for 5 nights from tomorrow


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

How's ur diet and training goin m8?


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

its ticking over really well mate

bf is dropping gradual

is some fotos couple of posts down

hows everything going with yourself buddy


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

todays workout for me went well

i skipped calfs which unfortunately had to be done had a 2hour driving lesson after work out

Leg Press(11)

180/8 220/8 250/8

Hack Squat(7)

90/8 105/8 125/8

Leg Curl

12.5x8 15x8 17.5x8

LEG EX

65X8 75X8 90X11

Deads

40x8 90x8 100x8

i am doing the dorian hit routine and it nacks but am gaining well


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> its ticking over really well mate
> 
> bf is dropping gradual
> 
> ...


Not too bad m8, 6 weeks in seen some gd changes bit think I mote av to drop my oats in the morning soon. See how the nxt 2 weeks treat me eh


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Back And Rear Delts

Machine Pullovers (9)

40/8	65/8	85/9

Wide lat Pull down (8)

90/8 120/8	130/8

Bent Over machine Row (6)

90/6 100/6 110/6

Single Arm Seated Row (7)

120/8	135/8	145/5

Stiff Deadlift (1x5)

20/8	20/8 25/5

Dumbell Rear delts

7.5 x10 10x10	12.5-10

Cruisifix

Block 2/3/8 x8

yesterdays workout is above

everything was ticking over really well untill i split with me gf a few days back, diet was going okay but have struggled last couple of days

struggling like hell to get food down me at minute, appetite for obvious reasons, all i wanna do at minute is neck jd, might take a week off training to get me head sorted

i should be moving soon fingers crossed as living here a night mare at the minute

women why do they have to be such snakes with tits! gerrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

Have mixed it up and gone back too me old gym last two days has been awesome

am torn whether staying with me current gym or going back to old one

hmmmmmm


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

go with which one u think will be best for ur training and progress


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

dunno mate think am gunna stick with usual one was just canny training with some lads i aint seen in a while

my current one is open from 630am other one aint which is ideal since am a nightshift worker

everything progressing okay with you??


----------



## Gareth.mabbitt. (Apr 14, 2010)

MarcusWright said:


> dunno mate think am gunna stick with usual one was just canny training with some lads i aint seen in a while
> 
> my current one is open from 630am other one aint which is ideal since am a nightshift worker
> 
> everything progressing okay with you??


Yeah m8 slowly and surely but thats the way i prefer it, dont want to go losing too much weight too quick. still got a bit to go to get where i need to be so that i can start to lean bulk again.


----------

